# DIY Water Changer Using Filter



## Lewis G (2 Jul 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm tired of having to lift buckets to shoulder height and spilling it everywhere so I decided to use an old Fluval 2 to pump water through an airline. I don't have any airline yet as I'm not sure what fitting to use on  a square 9/12mm outflow. I tried attaching a 9/12mm circular airline to the outflow but it's pretty small.Has anyone ever tried something like this and know if it'll be powerful enough to pump water about a meter and a half? Also, what diameter airline do you think I'll need?

Cheers.


----------



## Worshiper (2 Jul 2015)

Hey Lewis,
Not sure about the options you have but this is another option..
How To Use The Python Gravel Vacuum: http://youtu.be/AV1RJzh2OJw

Hope this helps. You dont need buckets, no spills etc. I haven't used it but thinking of investing in one too as I have a medical issue and cannot carry buckets myself so was looking for an alternative rather than giving up the hobby.


----------



## Lewis G (2 Jul 2015)

Hi, I've read a bit about the python and it's probably the easiest and best thing to use, except that it's pretty expensive. If what I'm planning on doing works then I'm pretty sure I'll be able to attach it to the sink somehow instead of putting the system in a bucket.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (3 Jul 2015)

Hi Lewis, have a look here


----------



## Lewis G (3 Jul 2015)

That's a handy project, although I'm trying to manage with the materials I have. Will try this if I cannot get mine working.


----------



## ian_m (3 Jul 2015)

I used a JBLu750 pump connected to 12/16mm PVC tube (in fact hose pipe works as well @ 12.5mm) both from buckets of warm water in the kitchen to my tank as well as buckets on the floor by the tank into the tank. It has sufficient head to be able to lift from floor level into the tank.


----------



## Lewis G (3 Jul 2015)

ian_m said:


> I used a JBLu750 pump connected to 12/16mm PVC tube (in fact hose pipe works as well @ 12.5mm) both from buckets of warm water in the kitchen to my tank as well as buckets on the floor by the tank into the tank. It has sufficient head to be able to lift from floor level into the tank.



That's along the lines of what I'm hoping to do. I might try a 10/13 mm hose and see if it fits on the outflow of the filter.


----------



## ajm83 (3 Jul 2015)

I use PVC piping in an upside down 'U' shape connected to a garden hose to do mine. 

It's the right height that the syphon breaks when it reaches 50% water removed. Then I just bring the end of the hose in from the garden, and attach it to my mixer tap with a Hozelock 2304 to refill the tank. Cut my water change time down from 2 hours to under 15 mins. I was thinking of adding a ball/float valve to automate the refill a bit more, but I just added a high-level water alarm and manually switch it off instead to save complexity.






Mid week I do a small manual syphon with a normal aquarium vacuum to remove detritus, just to make sure no dirt gets left rotting in the tank.


----------



## parotet (3 Jul 2015)

My system is pretty simple: I use an Eheim Compact 600 pump (https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/technology/pumps/compact-600) to pump the water from a 25 liters container on the floor to the tank. It works very well and the job's done in a few minutes. You could also go with the Eheim Compact 1000 which will fill the tank faster. There are only a few meters from the place where I mix my water (tap and rainwater) and the tank, so I carry the container myself and this is why I bought a model with comfortable handles (http://www.tovsi.com/es/bidones/garrafa-25-ltsz-25-b15-5078.html#.VZZOUGB5T0g). For the moment no back pains so I will keep on doing it this ay, but I've seen people using this system that have built a simple wood platform with wheels so you don't have to lift a single time the container.
Another tip, the container is great for storing between WCs all you need (pump, tubes, towels, etc.)

Jordi


----------



## DRillo (4 Jul 2015)

Would a 3 way valve on the filter outlet be worth a look? You could just switch it to outflow into a hose/bucket to empty half the tank.
Then I guess if you had one on the inflow you could also refill using the filter?


----------



## Lewis G (4 Jul 2015)

DRillo said:


> Would a 3 way valve on the filter outlet be worth a look? You could just switch it to outflow into a hose/bucket to empty half the tank.
> Then I guess if you had one on the inflow you could also refill using the filter?



I was thinking of doing something like that, along the lines of the Python


----------

